# fiscal rep



## Paanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a fair and reliable Fiscal rep for Portugal. They do not need to be based in Portugal, UK or Ireland is good. I am just getting brassed off with reps that want to charge more than the bill I am paying.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I think that it is a requirement that a Fiscal Rep is a resident of Portugal but if you are an EU resident you don't need one. Why not go without?


----------



## Paanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Richard. Have been paying council tax through bank so no need for a fiscal rep, but I have now received a tax bill for rental income that I do not understand. Hence the need for a professional.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It is possible to have a tax adviser who isn't a tax representative (and therefore could be anyone/anywhere) but the professionals based in Portugal always seem to me to be keen to be appointed as fiscal reps as it's much harder to discover how much (or little) they're doing and much harder for their client to just say "I'll take it from here now, thanks".


----------



## Paanda (Mar 5, 2015)

sounds like good advice. thanks I will look into it


----------

